# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Dream Suicide

## Shwang_Shwinga

You do not necissarily have to be lucid to call it quits in your dream. All you have to do is take the risk of killing yourself in a dream in order to wake up, as in jumping off a cliff or something, because stabbing or shooting never works. 
What could be a good idea is to say "screw this" and then jump. If, in the event you are awake and you do this, I am in no way held responsible for your ass-baghood.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ev

but why would you do it? most likely it will either hurt or you'll wake up.

No fun.

----------


## Shwang_Shwinga

Well, I mean only in tight spots, like this time I had a dream that I was in front of a TV and I couldn't move, and then the cursed tape from The Ring came on and I tried to get up. I couldnt move but I saw my hand and it was all rotting and stuff. 
So then I saw a ledge in the room and slowly SLOWLY SLOWLY began crawling to it. As I jumped off, I said "Kiss my ass, Samara." and then I woke up. 

YAY happy ending.

----------


## Evanescent

Other peoples dreams freak me out for some reason.

----------


## sorewahimitsudesu

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Other peoples dreams freak me out for some reason.*




Well, I can understand how that one would....

----------


## gameover

> As I jumped off, I said \"Kiss my ass, Samara.\" and then I woke up. [/b]



Nice one. Taking charge. That movie was messed up  :Eek:

----------


## sorewahimitsudesu

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As I jumped off, I said \"Kiss my ass, Samara.\" and then I woke up.
> 			
> ...




That movie was stupid.  I laughed the whole time.

----------


## ColtEtish

The only mildly shocking part was the girl in the closet, then when you know what happens to that one guy so you just laugh and then the movie keeps your up when you go to bed, for about 2 minutes.   ::-P:

----------


## Life

> _Originally posted by sorewahimitsudesu+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(sorewahimitsudesu)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-gameover
> 			
> 		
> ...



yeah me too. everyone around me were scared as hell and I was like "so, when does the scary part start?"

----------


## dreamwalker007

Why would you jump off a cliff if you thought you weren't lucid?  Do you want to die?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## nightowl

Yeah, that's kinda stupid. you could just kill the baddie and turn the nightmare into lucid dreams galore. Why would you want wake up?

----------


## Bornslip

> _Originally posted by Life+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Life)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about scary parts, what scares you? your avatar kinda freaks me out... but then again, I hate clowns...

----------


## gameover

> what scares you? your avatar kinda freaks me out... but then again, I hate clowns...[/b]



The ring didn't scare me but I've always been frightened of clowns...God damn their is nothing scarier then a clown. Im gonna have clown nightmares tonight, I just know it.......{shudders}.....

----------


## sorewahimitsudesu

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				what scares you? your avatar kinda freaks me out... but then again, I hate clowns...
> 			
> ...



If you're scared of clowns, don't watch Steven King's It.  True, it was a crappy made for TV movie, the effects suck, and the acting was terrible, but the clown's pretty damn scary.

"They all float down here! And when you're down here w/me, YOU'LL FLOAT TOO!"

(book was better, yay)

----------


## Seeker

'Killer Clowns from Outer Space' is an all time weird clown classic!

----------


## Andromeda

yay! someone else is afraid of clowns! i hate them! the one in 'spawn' is disgusting. i just feel like the clowns know what i'm doing all the time...

----------


## gameover

I watched IT when I was little...I think that may be why Im sacared of em.And hey...that movie kicked ass. The best damn clown movie ever.

----------


## DrumCorpsAlum

I couldn't bring myself to killing myself the other night in my first LD (http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7105) yesterday in order to wake up.  I even wussed out when it came to running into a wall.  It's all too really for me, and too morbid IMO.  Although, it was one of my roommate's first suggestions when I first told him about this dream, and how I needed to get out of it so I wouldn't be late for class.

----------


## ColtEtish

Next time walk into a restaurant and assume inside their will be a plate of puffer fish cooked in correctly by the cook, it doesn't hurt to die that way, so you could just eat a piece and die within a minute.

----------


## DrumCorpsAlum

Good idea.  I see what you mean.

----------

